# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Senao Long Range 200mW 802.11b PC Card + 7.0dBi Antenna !!!

## vmanolis

Βρήκα αυτή την... δυνατή κάρτα για scan-Wardriving κ.λ.π.
Δείχνει ποιοτική με κεραία(-ες) μαζί.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...749016200&rd=1

----------

